# The Strange Magic of: Lone Justice



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My method so far has been to post something by any one artist/group once, and then move on. But the creation of the Southern Rock thread suggested Lone Justice as having a strong southern tinge, though its founder, lead singer Maria McKee, is from California. And so, since one of my many torrid love affairs with Rock/Pop stars involved Ms. McKee, I double-dip here. It's all Wood's fault. But, seriously, few new groups have spawned the enthusiasm with which critics greeted Lone Justice, none more so than Paul Williams. In a rave review of LJ's live show, Williams wrote: "The only way I have of measuring a performance is subjective: after seeing Lone Justice perform, I feel like I'm living for the chance to see them again. And that's what I want from rock & roll. I want the shows to be so good that it's worth staying alive just to experience them." That's just a piece of William's review; it is so laudatory that it has been included in The Penguin Book of Rock & Roll Writing as an example of how music and performance can move people. Maria McKee's gifts were/are three--a great voice, superb songwriting skills, and a total-commitment delivery, which she has carried forward in her solo career. Here she and Lone Justice sing _Sweet Sweet Baby_.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are Lone Justice again, with _Shelter._. One of Maria McKee's many gifts is an absolutely unfailing vibrato, on display here (and pretty much everywhere). So much to like, either with Lone Justice or in her amazing solo career, previously posted as an earlier SM post.


----------

